# Mailsversenden per web.de



## Allrounder93 (19. Okt 2013)

Hey Zusammen,

ich würde gern meinen Programm um die Funktion "Mail versenden" erweitern.
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das mein Netzwerk auf Hacking-Angriffe überwacht. Wenn nun ein solcher Verdacht sich ergibt, würde ich gerne eine Mail absenden über einen Provider...

Gibt es für eine solche Funktion bereits eine passende Bibliothek?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fab1 (19. Okt 2013)

Ja gibt es. Oracle hat hierfür eine passende API. 

JavaMail API


----------



## Allrounder93 (20. Okt 2013)

Verstehe ich dies richtig, ich muss die API mit installieren?
Kann ich die auch in mein Projekt mit einbinden...?
Ich würde gerne die .jar datei über einen Server verteilen...


----------



## Fab1 (21. Okt 2013)

Grundsätzlich musst du die API in dein Projekt einbinden. Dies funktioniert über den BuildPath des Projekts.

Diese API musst du dann entweder mit ausliefern oder du erstellt eine Runnable.jar hierbei wird die API also mail.jar mit in deine erstellte .jar eingebunden und damit muss nur deine erstellte Jar Datei ausgeliefert werden. Die Runnable Jar arbeitet hierbei mit einem jar in jar loader, mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen, müsstest googeln.

beide Methoden haben natürlich Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Allrounder93 (22. Okt 2013)

thx, das war schon alles wissenswerte!
Google macht den Rest:rtfm:


----------

